# Post your age!



## Tiashe (Mar 31, 2017)

I kind of want to see what the general age group is on this forum, so it would be cool if as many people could fill in the poll!

You can also post your age below. I'm 20. ^_^


----------



## Oblivious Plunge (Mar 31, 2017)

19.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 31, 2017)

26


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm twenty-bee and a half, and in Martian terms I'm about the same - huh, well how about that!

_(little one for all you geeks out there)_


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 31, 2017)

38 in human years.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 31, 2017)

This is ageism, putting five year groups at one end of the scale and a catch-all group at the other. Age at the upper end is as significant a factor as it is at the lower one, as much so in our deformative years as in our formative ones ... and I'm just not feeling that deformed yet.


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2017)

103


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 31, 2017)

escorial said:


> 103



Shit, escorial - you don't look a day over 82. What's your secret?


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2017)

Plenty of stress an misery Plus....Smoke 2 packs of cigs a day and only eat fast foods...


----------



## Cran (Mar 31, 2017)

Tiashe said:


> I kind of want to see what the general age group is on this forum, so it would be cool if as many people could fill in the poll!
> 
> You can also post your age below. I'm 20. ^_^



Well, I'm 56 going on 17. 

From the very first, this forum has been a village community with both youth and maturity. It's a big extended family with all the fun and squabbles that big extended families and close active villages tend to have.

Yes, there are even pets and children, but as in some previously stated "ideal world", these tend to be seen but not heard.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 31, 2017)

Too old.

Actually I'm slightly younger than Cran but more than half of Escorial's age. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Cran (Mar 31, 2017)

mrmustard615 said:


> Too old.
> 
> Actually I'm slightly younger than Cran but more than half of Escorial's age. :icon_cheesygrin:



That narrows it down to just the wrong side of ... >cough< fif-#% >cough<


----------



## LeeC (Mar 31, 2017)

Cran said:


> ... Yes, there are even pets and children, but as in some previously stated "ideal world", these tend to be seen but not heard.


I guess it's not obvious that my canine companion posts for me  She is closing fast on eleven.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm 33 but going on 90.  My husband says I'm an old lady in disguise.


----------



## JustRob (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm 72.432876712. Where's the button for that? Those decimal places are very important because if it weren't for them my driving licence would be invalid. 

I'm looking forward to taking a really expensive holiday at age 72.679452055 but I've just noticed that against the email from the booking agency confirming that they've received payment for it my email system has posted the warning "This message may be a scam!" Well, I jolly well hope not. I'm not that senile yet.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2017)

Never trust anyone under thirty


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 31, 2017)

I made it to 60 a few days back.  The next time someone tells me to act my age I'll ...
I've no problem being 60.  Very few of my old friends made it this far.  Guess it must have been the drugs.


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> I made it to 60 a few days back.  The next time someone tells me to act my age I'll ...
> I've no problem being 60.  Very few of my old friends made it this far.  Guess it must have been the drugs.



WF's very own  Keith Richards...Rock 'n' Roll man...


----------



## Schrody (Mar 31, 2017)

Kevin said:


> Never trust anyone under thirty



Excuse you? :-s

I'm 28, almost 29... Yep, I'm old :mrgreen: 








Just kidding. I feel like I'm 20.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 31, 2017)

JustRob said:


> I'm 72.432876712. Where's the button for that? Those decimal places are very important because if it weren't for them my driving licence would be invalid.  ...



You've got to find a way around the bureaucracy. They renewed my driver's license on-line, and I drive with one cane on the gas and the other cane on the break. I can only hold one cane at a time though, as I need the other hand for the steering wheel. I do better on the road with my wheelchair, but that's too slow for anything but visiting a close neighbor, and then only when there's no snow on the road.  Woo-hoo look out, here I come 



Kevin said:


> Never trust anyone under thirty



That's awfully lenient of you. Judging by my own maturity rate I wouldn't trust anyone under seventy  [You're an exception Kev]


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 31, 2017)

*coughs*
looks like the 1956-1966 decade is currently the forerunner
in the banner trailing parade.
*puts on _ANOTHER_ scarf*
*and a boa, just 'cuz*


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 31, 2017)

Hm, seems to be a nice mixture, although most are leaning towards the older years. No wonder I find this place to have mature people. xD


----------



## JustRob (Apr 1, 2017)

Tiashe said:


> Hm, seems to be a nice mixture, although most are leaning towards the older years. No wonder I find this place to have mature people. xD



You may have misinterpreted our strategy. Appearing to be mature in one's middle years establishes a secure position in society. One can then act immaturely in later life and it is just regarded as an idiosyncrasy founded on deeper wisdom through experience. No, actually we're just being immature, plain and simple.

I recollect a Greek play that we performed at school a lifetime past. In it some fraudsters contemplated dressing all in green to give unsuspecting villagers the impression that they were gods come down from the mountains, but their leader told them that they would just be seen as men dressed as gods if they did that. Instead he told them to wear green under their normal clothes so that the villagers thought that they were gods dressed as men. It's an ancient piece of philosophy that still works apparently. The greatest deception is for a fool to act like a fool.


----------



## Gofa (Apr 1, 2017)

Mmmmm what age should I say
when I was born and trips around the sun till now. Inappropriate.  Perhaps the inability to grow up leaving me easily distracted and with poor impulse control when it comes to buying toys.  Shows my youth
i wear slip ons because tying my shoe laces has never really sat well. A point of anxiety best removed from your day. My inner child is on the outside too

when I grow up and get big I'm going to be a ............... oh dear not old enough to even start a list of wannabes here

lets settle for too old to die young and bad enough to have missed being taken early too

Not so old as to think there is still a good song or two in an old fiddle. Still young enough to want a good fiddle if closely followed by a cup of tea and lie down 

Warning violistic metaphors of a potential sexual nature.  Note to self too old to see metaphor in timely manner

oh dear, oh yes, so old that potential sexual activity can lead immediately to a cup of tea and a lie down 

PS violistic got by spell checker so maybe it's a real word and I'm old enough not to care if it's not


----------



## Schrody (Apr 1, 2017)

LeeC said:


> Judging by my own maturity rate I wouldn't trust anyone under seventy  [You're an exception Kev]



Hey! [-(


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 1, 2017)

I turned 27 in January.

I'll catch up to you all, eventually.  HAH!


----------



## The Fantastical (Apr 2, 2017)

NEVER! I am ageless!  lmao


----------



## GaryM (Apr 2, 2017)

59!  Where did the years go?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 2, 2017)

I turned 21 on monday.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2017)

Is 73 old enough to know better?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 3, 2017)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I turned 21 on monday.



Crow, you old house, where ya been?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 3, 2017)

Schrody said:


> Crow, you old house, where ya been?



Under the table, of course!


----------



## sas (Apr 13, 2017)

Good to see I have something in common with 16-20 year olds.  16% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sas


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 13, 2017)

Just took the Poll. It seems wisdom ranks high, if you believe it comes with age. 

I'll just say I'm a wisecracker. They never get stale (even when toasted) and am good with that...


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm old, all right - and I don't know if I would call it wisdom but I do seem to be using my upper brain more often and realize using my lower brain is not very wise.:wink:


----------



## escorial (Apr 13, 2017)

What's the middle bit for....


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 14, 2017)

I am 33 as of march the 31st born in 1984, but in the company of people here I know I am not that young, but hopefully, I make good memories out of these years... because these are the golden years for many. But that is subjective I know since everyone have different goals and expectations for themselves and so that is very subjective.


----------



## sas (Apr 14, 2017)

I've lived long enough to have experienced several decades. For me, the best years were between 45 & 60. There can be tremendous confidence, abilities & wisdom at 45 and shit happens after 60 (in my case to parents). Enjoy the real golden years, folks.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 14, 2017)

[video=youtube;J-mZF3won5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-mZF3won5M#action=share[/video]


----------



## sas (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh, forgot to spill my age. Born in a vintage year: 1944.  If you're too young or too old to add, too bad.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 14, 2017)

I wish I could live a long life, that is all, and also to see if I can create something worthwhile to remember which is really my memory and how I have perceived it.


----------



## Gofa (Apr 14, 2017)

Mentally 17 emotionally 12  a further 40 years with a bad attitude and finally 6 years off for good behaviour which leaves 63


----------



## NeenaDiHope (Apr 27, 2017)

I am 46 which according to my insurance agent is the new 26! Does that make 36 the new 16? If so can they still drink or do they have to wait until they are 41? It's so confusing but then again so are my insurance rates!! [emoji33][emoji15] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 27, 2017)

I bet your insurance agent is not a woman, clumsy flattery = man.


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2017)

103 an a bit more...


----------



## sas (Apr 27, 2017)

When I turned 50 I began giving my age in months. I thought it would sound younger; but, maybe not.


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2017)

sas said:


> When I turned 50 I began giving my age in months. I thought it would sound younger; but, maybe not.



whats 50 shilings in todays dosh,,,


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 28, 2017)

escorial said:


> whats 50 shilings in todays dosh,,,



You are seeing it as a young man  "What is two pounds fifty in real money?" is how our age group see it.


----------



## C.Gholy (May 4, 2017)

24


----------



## aj47 (May 4, 2017)

I say thirty-six and people believe me.  That's 0x36, btw.


----------



## Baby Firefly (May 9, 2017)

24 (turning 25 in October).


----------



## Redamare (Jun 29, 2017)

34, but it wouldn't let me vote?


----------



## bryanvincent (Jul 8, 2017)

I just turned 23


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 8, 2017)

32.


----------



## MrBillyD (Jul 29, 2017)

Next Thursday, August 3rd is my birthday.  I will be 72 years old, and in very good shape for a man my age.  I know I'm in much better shape than my father was at this age.  I think that's a good way to measure yourself, when it comes to your general health.

There are many reasons I'm in such good shape.  I've never smoked or abused drugs.  I hardly ever drink alcoholic beverages, except on special occasions; like birthdays, holiday celebrations, etc.  I walk more than an hour a day, every day.  I'm on a high fiber diet; which helps clear up a certain condition, of which I will avoid any and all revolting descriptions.  

I'm also taking nutritional supplements, including Nature's Bounty, with a recommended daily dosage of 20 billion probiotics.  Imagine that?  20 billion of anything in two ordinary size tablets?  I'm also taking Centrum Silver/Men 55+.  Along with that I'm taking Focus Formula.  That's right.  "Smarter Pills".  These have an unexpected advantage.  They not only affect the conscious mind, they've also affected the parts of the brain which control my bodily functions. This has helped pull some dislocated parts back into place. 

 Along with that, I have a monthly Chiropractor's visit, when he pushes things back into place.  What this all means is that when all your parts are in the right place, then everything should work much better.  

That's how it is with me.  I'm just a regular guy who's got it all together.  

I thank the Lord for all of this.  Amen.


----------



## escorial (Jul 29, 2017)

If I had a dog he would take me to the doctors to put me to sleep but I'm still younger than LeeC


----------



## LeeC (Jul 29, 2017)

escorial said:


> If I had a dog he would take me to the doctors to put me to sleep but I'm still younger than LeeC


There are times when I wish my dog could. Strange that she won't leave my side -- makes me wonder about the senses they have that we don't.
Anyway, I'm in no hurry. After three quarters of a century I'm resigned to how very little we know, and don't want to know in believing alternate realities, but am buoyed by all the good things I've found in life. I may not have a pot to pee in, but have been very fortunate over the years. People wise I have a wonderful wife, an accomplished daughter, and a seven year old grandson that already understands the natural world better than many adults. It escapes me what more I might want 

Oh yeah, I remember. It'd be nice to have one of those all-terrain wheelchairs Kevin pointed out, so I could get back out in the woods. Hey, we all have dreams


----------



## Anna03 (Sep 7, 2017)

14


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 10, 2017)

I am 37, single and loving it. I have always thought at by this time in my life I would have the whole husband, kids, house in the suburbs or whatever. Life had a different hand it dealt to me, and as a lover of Blackjack, Poker and all things jazz, I say deal em' baby, I got a lot more hands to be dealt!


----------



## Thewriterthatcould (Mar 24, 2018)

21


----------



## mayko (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm 21 B)


----------



## sas (Mar 29, 2018)

I am otherwise considered pre-deceased. Sas


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 29, 2018)

Yesterday, my body thought it was 90
Today, I’m 63...yet my mind is getting younger
and my heart is still 24.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 29, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Yesterday, my body thought it was 90
> Today, I’m 63...yet my mind is getting younger
> and my heart is still 24.



There was a programme over here called 'lose a hundred years' where they took a group of people and assigned them a facial, body, and mental age, then challenged them to lose a hundred years between them.

Most had a mental age older than their actualage, but the 89 year old lady who plays 'Dot Cotton' in a soap every day had one in her fifties. They reckoned using her mind to  learn lines and play a part every day. The general rule 'Use it and you don't lose it' seemed to apply across the board, sokeep exercising mind and body Tuesday


----------



## RememberthePetrichor (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm clinging to 23


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 31, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> The general rule 'Use it and you don't lose it' seemed to apply across the board, sokeep exercising mind and body Tuesday



Thinking about that and looking back at your post, you must be using your heart.


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2018)

still younger than bazz cargo


----------



## Gumby (Mar 31, 2018)

Old enough to know better, but still too young to care, as the song says.


----------



## DOGGLEBUNNI (Apr 1, 2018)

53


----------



## Kebe (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m 45.


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 29, 2018)

Well this poll is now over a year old, so...


----------

